# Reset of Sony Vaio pcg-fr315b bios



## xololanxinxo (Sep 24, 2006)

Aloha!

The other day I got ahold of a Sony Vaio pcg-fr315b from a friend who lost the BIOS password. I been surfing around all net without yet having any clue of how to reset it. And so I found this forum, with it's laptop tech support and was hoping someone else has gotten a clue of how to reset it!

I reckon that anyone that has reseted a BIOS password of any Sony Vaio has a huge skill and might could help me out with some guidelines :smile:

Huge thanks in advance:smile: 
xolo´


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The common way to reset the BIOS is to remove the motherboard battery for about a 1/2 hour. I would contact Sony support to find out where the battery is. 

Unfortunatley, sometimes this can be a hassle on laptops. If you can't find the battery, try just pulling the main battery with the laptop off for a 1/2 hour. This doesn't always work, but its worth a try.

I will look more into where the MB battery is.


----------



## conradodav (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi if you need support on bypassing sony vaio bios password feel free to write to conradodav at hotmail dot com or visit laptoprebirth dot com


----------

